

Show HN: Nirviral Easter Egg Hunt #1 - slashdotaccount

Nirviral Easter Egg Hunt #1<p>Nirviral is a newborn site. It is a link-sharing site much like Reddit and Hacker News. We are undergoing a massive scaling problem and we believe that having an easter egg hunt would help our website scale.<p>There are 10 easter eggs on the site. There are 3 easter eggs in particular that we are looking forward you the hunters to find. If any of you locate the one of the 3 major easter eggs you will have the honor of winning a 15 dollars amazon gift card. We understand that this is really small of a gift card, but we plan to increase the numbers higher in the future.<p>Places you may want to look are as follows: Source page, about page, comment section, posting page.<p>Here is the link for the website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nirviral.com&#x2F;<p>If you think you have found one of the major 3 easter eggs then please shoot an email to nirviral@gmail.com.<p>Happy Hunting!
======
Kisanagi
15 dollars might not be much as of now, but that's because this site just
started up. In the future, if nirviral gets into its next stage, there will be
more hunts that are worth more. For now, participate in the site's very first
Easter Egg hunt and if you haven't, sign up on the site and see if you like
the general idea of nirviral.

------
nstart
This is basically something forked off Telescope right? I'm just curious.
Since you are using Meteor, what's it like using Meteor in production. Where
have the scaling issues been?

